# HTC Boot unlocker Available for Sprint



## bhdunn

See: http://htcdev.com/bootloader/

Sent from my Inspire 4G using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## dvlukno

Has anyone done this? Should I bother if I've already used AlphaRevX to do the job?


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E

You actually cannot do this if you have alpha rev without rewriting your S-OFF bootloader with the latest OTA 1.50 HBOOT. And no, do not do that. The HTC Unlocked is still S-ON, and they'll register your phone's serial with a database of phones with voided manufacturer warranties.


----------



## bhdunn

"USSENTERNCC1701E said:


> You actually cannot do this if you have alpha rev without rewriting your S-OFF bootloader with the latest OTA 1.50 HBOOT. And no, do not do that. The HTC Unlocked is still S-ON, and they'll register your phone's serial with a database of phones with voided manufacturer warranties.


From HTC site:

" It is our responsibility to caution you that not all claims resulting or caused by or from the unlocking of the bootloader may be covered under warranty. Please note that unlocking your bootloader does not mean that you will be able to unlock the SIM lock. Unlocking your SIM lock is at the discretion of your operator/carrier and is not part of the bootloader unlocking scope."

Translation: warranty may be denied, not will be denied.


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E

bhdunn said:


> From HTC site:





> Credits
> 
> Revolutionary was brought to you by (in no particular order):
> 
> Koush Dutta • Kenny Millington • Joshua Wise • Ryan Pearl • Adam Glasgall • Matt Mastracci • Sen Verbrugge • Michael Sullivan • Matthew Fogle • The mysterious 0xf4b • Eric Smaxwill


Note the lack of HTC involvement in Revolutionary, draw your own conclusions.


----------



## lmbebo

HI

any word if they are working on an update to hboot 1.5?


----------



## busventinc

"lmbebo said:


> HI
> 
> any word if they are working on an update to hboot 1.5?


Was wondering the same thing


----------

